# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  จอสี หนีบนิ้ว วัดสัญญาณชีพ วัดชีพจร + วัดออกซิเจนในเลือด 1xxx.- มีรับประกัน มั่นใจได้ แสดงผลรวดเร็ว

## tel.0827937279

*สินค้าทุกชิ้น รับประกัน 1 ปีนะครับ มีปัญหา ติดต่อได้ตลอดครับ
ทางเรานำเข้าจากผู้ผลิตโดยตรง เสียเคลมได้แน่นอนครับ*
*
เวอชั่นใหม่ล่าสุด ทุกชิ้นครับ
*

*ติดต่อสั่งซื้อได้ที่
08-279-37-279 คุณโน๊ต นะครับ*



*สินค้าทุกตัวพร้อมการประกัน 1 ปี ครับ*

*สินค้าพร้อมจัดส่งครับ*

*ราคา 1,XXX - 1,XXX บาท*

*ภาพตัวอย่างการแสดงผลทั้ง 6 รูปแบบ*



**ภาพตัวอย่างจริงจากทางร้านเราครับ

ถูกที่สุด ในรุ่นจอสี ปรับ Step การแสดงผลได้ 6 รูปแบบ (ตามภาพ)
เหมาะสำหรับ จนท. ที่ใช้กับผู้ป่วย หรือคนไข้จะใช้งานเองเพื่อวัดชีพจรตัวเอง 
ง่ายในการมองค่าที่แสดงออกมาบนหน้าจอ เนื่องจากตัวเลขไม่หลอกตา ดูง่ายครับ!!!

รถกู้ชีพ กู้ภัย นิยมใช้ครับ จอคมชัด มากๆ

*ทางเราติดต่อกับ เซลล์บริษัทผู้ผลิตโดยตรงจาก ต่างประเทศโดยไม่ผ่านคนกลางครับ*
*สินค้าของเรามี Serial Number และแถบรับประกันที่กล่อง ขึ้นตรงกับบริษัทผู้ผลิตโดยตรงครับ
หากมีปัญหาสามารถดำเนินการ ให้ได้แน่นอนครับ ไม่มีทิ้งลูกค้าครับผม*

รพ.ตำรวจ , รพ.จุฬา , ศูนย์กู้ชีพ "นเรนทร" รพ.ราชวิถี (ส่งรถพยาบาลมารับเองกับมือจากลูกน้องผมเลยครับ) ก็ใช้สินค้าตัวนี้ของผม อยู่นะครับ รวมทั้ง มูลนิธิต่างๆ ใน ตจว. เหมาใช้กันทั้ง มูลนิธิเลยครับผม ยืนยันได้จากปากต่อปาก และคอมเม้นในกระทู้นี้ครับผม

รพ. สมิติเวช สุขุมวิท ก็คือ 1 ในลูกค้าของเราครับ

กุ้ชีพพิรุณ บางนา ก็ใช้สินค้าของเราติดรถพยาบาล ทั้งหน่วยครับ


*ทุกตัวถึงเมืองไทย จะทำการเทสต์อีกครั้งนะครับ จึงมั่นใจได้ว่าทุกชิ้นที่ถึงมือท่าน จะไม่มีปัญหาใดๆตามมาครับ*



*เพื่อใช้ในการตรวจวัดสัญญาณชีพและปริมาณออกซิเจนในเลือดผู้ป่วยในโรงพยาบาล สถานพยาบาล, โรงพยาบาล หรือหน่วยงานสุขภาพ*

*รายละเอียดทั่วไป *  

    *  เป็นเครื่องตรวจวัดสัญญาณชีพผู้ป่วย หน้าจอเป็นแบบ LCD เลือกหมวดการทำงานได้ 6 รูปแบบ
    * หน้าจอแสดงค่าความอิ่มตัวของออกซิเจนในเลือด(SpO2), ค่าอัตราการเต้นของหัวใจ(PR), แท่งแสดง
    * สัญญาณชีพ(Pleth bar), คลื่นสัญญาณชีพ(Pleth waveform) และมีสัญลักษณ์บอกแบตเตอรี่ต่ำ
    *  ตัวเครื่องสามารถปิดตัวเองได้อัตโนมัติเมื่อจบการใช้งานแล้ว

*คุณลักษณะเฉพาะ*

    *  ความอิ่มตัวของออกซิเจนในเลือด(Pulse Oximeter) มีค่าอยู่ในช่วง 35 - 99% มีค่าเที่ยงตรง 70 -100% +1%
    * หน้าจอแบบ LCD แสดงผลได้ 6 รูปแบบ ค่าความอิ่มตัวของออกซิเจนในเลือด(SpO2), ค่าอัตราการเต้นของหัวใจ(PR), แท่งแสดงสัญญาณชีพ(Pleth bar), คลื่นสัญญาณชีพ(Pleth waveform) 
    *  ผลการทำงานแสดงเป็นแบบ Dual wavelength LED
    * อัตราการเต้นของหัวใจ(Pulse Rate) มีค่าอยู่ในช่วง 30 – 250 ครั้งต่อนาที มีค่าเที่ยงตรง +2% หรือ +2 ครั้งต่อนาที
    * แบตเตอรี่ Alkaline ขนาด AAA จำนวน 2 ก้อน สามารถใช้งานได้ไม่น้อยกว่า 30 ชั่วโมง

*ได้รับมาตรฐานความปลอดภัยเทียบเท่า ISO* 
*
ราคา 1,XXX - 1,XXX บาท* พร้อมส่งแบบ EMS ครับ
*ราคาขึ้นอยู่กับจำนวนครับ สินค้าพร้อมจัดส่ง*

*[size=25pt]มีให้เลือก 6 สี นะครับ ดำ ขาว น้ำเงินเหลือง ชมพู ฟ้า[/size]*

*ของแท้แน่นอนนะครับ ไม่มีย้อมแมวครับ ตัวเดียวกับ ที่กระทรวงสาธารณสุขนำมาจำหน่ายครับ แต่ราคาแพงกว่านี้ 40% ครับ อยากให้ชาวกู้ภัยได้ใช้ของดี ในราคาถูกครับ*
*
สินค้ารับประกัน 1 ปีครับ 
*
(ตกน้ำ , ตกพื้นกระแทก , ใช้ผิดประเภท ไม่รวมอยู่ในการรับประกันนะครับ รับประกันเฉพาะความผิดพลาดจากการผลิตเท่านั้น)

คลิป VDO สาธิตการใช้งานครับ (ขออนุญาติ นำคลิปทดสอบจาก Youtube มาใช้นะครับ เนื่องจากเห็นว่าเป็นรุ่นเดียวกัน)

ได้รับการจดทะเบียนจากกรมพัฒนาธุรกิจการค้า และได้รับเครื่องหมาย REGISTERED จึงสามารถมอบความไว้วางใจได้ว่า เรามีตัวตนจริง และสามารถตรวจสอบได้



เลขทะเบียนพาณิชย์อิเล็กทรอนิกส์
3100903862127 

//////////////////////////////////////
*รายละเอียดการชำระเงิน*

*ธนาคารกสิกรไทย, สาขา ย่อยเซ็นทรัล บางนา
Assawin P. บัญชีออมทรัพย์
6042187257*

หรือ


*ธนาคารไทยพาณิชย์, สาขา สุขุมวิท ซอย 101/1
Assawin P. บัญชีออมทรัพย์
1452321600*

*
Certifications from CONTEC Medical systems:

CE & ISO certification*



*FDA K Number*

CMS50C Pulse Oximeter
Premarket Submission Number(510K): K073454
Listing Number: D045684
●CMS50D/L/DL Pulse Oximeter
Premarket Submission Number(510K): K082641
Listing Number: D064765
●Sonline A/B,Baby Sound A/BPocket Fetal Doppler
Premarket Submission Number(510K): K082480
Listing Number: D072247

●CMS50E、CMS50F、CMS60C、CMS60D  Pulse Oximeter
Premarket Submission Number(510K): K090671 Listing Number :Big Grin: 078664，
●ECG80A ECG machine
Premarket Submission Number(510K): K090936
Listing Number: D081157

----------

